# Guess who's got permanent residency in Canada?



## Ophiucha (Jul 30, 2013)

Been in immigration limbo for over a year now, living apart from my husband, but the paperwork is through and I've received my permanent residence visa for Canada! Still need to book flights and go through a landing interview, but hopefully I'll be living in Canada again within a month. Huge weight off my shoulders, like wow. I feel like writing. It's been hard to really feel like writing with all of the stress. 

Please enjoy this gif of my emotions.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jul 30, 2013)

Congratulations & best of luck!


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 30, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Rinzei (Jul 30, 2013)

Congradulations!  Welcome to the Expatriates club!

Glad to hear things have worked out. It's always nerve-wrecking when they take ages for things like this. So gratifying when you come out the other side.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 30, 2013)

Welcome to just a fine place to live.


----------



## Scribble (Jul 30, 2013)

Welcome to our fine country! The view is good here from the top of the world


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Jul 30, 2013)

That's so wonderful!  *does happy dance*


----------

